# Spoon storage



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

I know a lot of Erie guys use and like the smaller spoon caddy. Has anyone ever tried using the spinnerbait boxes like the one in the link below? The boxes have hook slots where you could place the spoons. Just curious if it worked for anyone.

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...rClassCode=11&hvarSubCode=9&hvarTarget=browse

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Joel, I'm sure that would work great ut if you want the newest and one of the best on the market try the spoon caddy. I'll show you a picture. Daves baits, one of our advertisers sells them. Great to hold your baits. I'll be ordering another one here soon. here's the picture:


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

dale can you post the link to the caddy my dad needs one mabey x-mass present


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Make sure you get the regular spoon caddy, not the mega

you can go to www.spooncaddy.com


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

I've read about the spoon caddy and most people seem to like the smaller version. I thought the spinnerbait boxes might hold more in a smaller container and be cheaper.

Joel


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's Dave link if you want to contact him. Be sure and tell him you saw it on our site!:
http://www.baitdave.com/


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The spinner bait box is just that.......made for sponner baits, not spoons. The spoon caddy (standard, not mega) is less costly when considering how many spoons can be stored Two spoons per slot.


----------



## walleye1951 (Mar 14, 2006)

have 2 spinner bait boxes and they work pretty good.got 22 spoons in each box and they are small enough to store any where in my boat.colors are easy to see also


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

DaleM,
I bought a Caddy from Bait Dave and truely think its great in storing the spoons, but is there a secret in remembering what the name of each spoon is or does it come from just being familiar with them and doing a lot of fishing?  
I have to carry with me the print out of all of them with the names of the spoons! Only way I know how to do it at this point in time!  
You have a nice set up in the picture.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Im Going To Label Mine..no Way I Can Remember All Of Them...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Hetfieldinn whats wrong with the mega spoon caddy?


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Someone said the plastic is more brittle and it will crack if dropped.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I often see boats that have a cork pad or foam pad attached to the side or somewhere on the back. They hang all their spoons on these pads. That seems like a pretty decent solution too.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.marine-engine-parts.com/hookum.html. these are nice ,if you only have a few and then they are open to the element= rust. more for temporary storage.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

fishingful said:


> Hetfieldinn whats wrong with the mega spoon caddy?



I spent colse to $60 for three of them. They lasted two weeks. Like I stated, one of them slid 20" off of a boat seat onto a carpeted floor, and just about split in two. I have no idea how the other two broke. They were never dropped and/or squashed.

When I purchased them, I got home and started putting spoons into them, and noticed one had already had two broken hinges.

I will say that the owner replaced them with no problems, and admitted that he had been having trouble with them. I just couldn't see why he hasn't done something about it.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hetfieldinn,
I have two of the mega boxes I just got, would I be better to see if I could exchange them or wait and see if they are better than the first batch. These are about a month or so old. 
I will be getting a regular box while I'm up there for the fest. Sorta picked up a fdew more spoons!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

No problems for me yet.

I have two of the mega spoon caddy's and 4 or the spoon caddy's and no issues yet with any. The spoon caddy's have been used a bunch the mega caddy's are fairly new but just went through a hard fishing weekend on lake Ontario just fine. Time will tell I guess


----------



## Maxedout (Sep 7, 2004)

Hetfieldinn, as you know I am the owner and inventor of the Spoon Caddy, Ive read your post and just have to reply. What are you talking about? 

You called a few weeks back and said you had bought a Mega box and broke a lid I said no problem, I was leaving for vacation but would try and send you one ASAP. I did just that. 

During that conversation you mentioned, for no apparent reason, that you frequented fishing forums but was not a poster, comes to be that you have almost 1,300 posts on this site. Whats up with that? Why the lie? 

Back to your issue... When I got back from vacation a week later you called again and said not only did the lid that I sent to you break but you bought two more Mega Caddys and they broke also. Hmmmmm?????? I have to admit that I questioned this quietly as you spoke. Every Mega Box is inspected 100% for defects before it is packaged and delivered. In two years of shipping the Caddys only three boxes have been found to have retail breakage at point of sale. 

But, without question I gave you what you wanted, I swapped the boxes out for Spoon Caddys as you said your Buddy Shortdrift had these boxes and they preformed well for him. 

When Shortdrift showed up to pick up your boxes he had a strong opinion that because the boxes were made in Asia they were not as good as the ones made domestically, he also posted this a few weeks past. I told him that Flambeau was now making the boxes domestically and I just got a new order in. I also told him I was surprised at the assembly reject rate I was having on these new domestic boxes. These boxes will never make it to consumer shelving but cost me tons of time and energy.. 

I also mentioned to Shortdrift that because the Mega Boxes were larger and they held more weight they were at a higher risk to damage should they fall. This is basic 101 deduction. Ive had five Mega Boxes and four Spoon Caddys on my boat for two years now and not one has broken. Not one. Keep in mind I dont keep them on a seat where they could fall from a tall height. But I do store them on the motor cover and they have fallen without issue. Just like you can get Shortdrift to back you up I do can provide members who have seen the box fall without issue. A little common sense with your tackle can go a long way. I spoke to others I know also who have multiple Caddys in their boat, same reply no problems. If I knew of a problem it would be corrected immediately and take you post as vengeful and without merit. 

I hope others who have the Caddy will come forward with there support as your unwarranted and relentless attacks are quite annoying honestly. 

I did not respond to your earlier posting and ripping of the Mega Caddy but I can not let you run rampant any further. The boxes you returned were reviewed with a Flambeau Engineer for structural evaluation. Ironically two of the boxes were broken in the Handle area, the strongest area on the box. An interesting point was they could not duplicate this break. You also told me you take great care of your tackle when you were pleading your case. I have to say when Shortdrift returned the boxes they looked like they went through WW2. They were rough to say the least. 

In reply to your statement  I just couldnt see why he hasnt done something about this What havent I done? 

In response to others, if you have a problem with a Mega Caddy Box, Flambeau has told me they will replace your plastic for you. I have made them aware of the Hetfieldinn exploding boxes and they said they will stand behind their product 100%. 

If you and Shortdrift want to discuss this issue further you and Shortdrift know where I can be found. Im always available and welcome your visit.

Should anyone have any questions about the Spoon Caddys please do not hesitate to drop me an email.

Lundy, you asked last year for donations from me for the HawgFest. Should you want some of the Caddys this year for the gathering please let me know. 

Sincerely, 
Max


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Maxedout said:


> During that conversation you mentioned, for no apparent reason, that you frequented fishing forums but was not a poster, comes to be that you have almost 1,300 posts on this site. Whats up with that? Why the lie?
> 
> Back to your issue... When I got back from vacation a week later you called again and said not only did the lid that I sent to you break but you bought two more Mega Caddys and they broke also. Hmmmmm?????? x




Max, If you remember correctly, and it sounds like you don't, you specifically asked me if I posted on Dave's bait fishing forum. I said I frequent the forum, but had never posted on it. I have since registered, and have posted a few fishing reports there. I also told you at that time that I was an avid poster on this THIS site. There was no, lying whatsoever, on my part.

I also told you at the time that I had purchased THREE mega caddies from the RodMakers shop, and that when I got home, I noticed one of them had a broken lid. I am not the kind of guy that would purchase one inferior product, then go and buy two more. I am much smarter than that. Hmmmmmmmm.

I take great care of my fishing equipment. Many on this site can attest to that. I may live comfortably, but I don't like throwing money away. If the boxes returned to you looked like they went through WWII after I owned them for two weeks, that should tell you something.

If a box is manufactured to hold fishing tackle on a boat, and can't take falling 20 inches onto a carpeted floor without shattering into pieces, it shouldn't be on my boat, or anyone's boat, for that matter.

I have never 'ripped' on your product. I have given my real world experiences with it. Many products have been evaluated on this site in various threads by members of this forum. This is one of the many assets of a site such as this. You admitted to me on the phone that you had been having trouble with this product. Someone (me), has brought that to the other members attention after I had first hand experience with it, and you don't like it.

Just as I have said numerous times that the Mega Caddy was inferior, I have stated that the regular caddy was worth it's weight in gold. I have also stated numerous times that you took care of me 100% when it came to making me whole on the boxes.



In speaking with some retail suppliers, I understand that you are currently looking into the hinge/latch problem.


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

I have to differ with you Mr. Hetfield as to whether you have ripped the Mega Caddy or not. This post was started to compliment the products and you were the first to criticize it. I personally started another thread previously to relate an observation about how I saw a Mega fall over and keep all spoons intact pefectly. It did not break, but was a thing of beauty to me. On that thread as well, you were the first to absolutely rip it apart. I believed you compared it to a Nascar hitting the wall or something which is or course a complete exxagerration and rip is it not? I have added three of the Mega's since my first observation and they have peformed without incident or fault. Nothing plastic is designed to sit in intense heat and take falls and last for long, nothing. Letting full spoon boxes fall down at any distance is not taking care of your tackle. Blaming it on the material, the country it's molded in, the retailer or the manufacturer is not taking responsibility for what helped cause the damage. There seems to be far more support for the product than anything so I don't understand such a strong position for a problem that does not exist and in your case, one you helped perpetuate by allowing full tackle boxes to fall to the floor. You have lot's of problems with your Stinger spoons, but your criticism of them is nowhere near as strong. You say use use Streaks, but don't come out as anti to Stinger as you do towards the Mega. The manufacturer of the Caddy takes perfect care of you, Stinger ignores everyone and still you are overly harsh. I don't get it.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Obviously a communication problem between the concerned parties. 

I am sure this could resolved and best handeled with direct contact between them.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

well i think i will just get a box find some foam and make my own !!!!!!!!!


----------



## old formula (Oct 20, 2004)

I have used both caddys from Maxxed Out and have had nothing but good to report on both sizes,actually the same holds true for both the card and T2 holders.I dont treat my stuff exceptionally well and stuff gets banged around,especially moving things around,infact I tell people if I am going to treat something like it's my own to get worried.Max is a great guy,had the chance to hang with him after a DBT tourney and he really seems to be in tune with his product and the suppliers who he utilizes.It really surprises me to see a post so negative about him and his product as my experiences are the same as Kim reports,once again nothing but good.It appears that he has stepped to the plate to make things good and has even contacted research and developement to see if they can find any issues,many suppliers would just blow it off and move on,take the money and run.As someone said this thread took a 180 somewhere down the line and has even caused some who seemed completely satisfied to doubt continued use even though they have not experienced the same problems with the product,just does not appear to be fair to someone who is putting their best foot foward when dealing with the complaint.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have had a very busy two weeks and never even noticed Maxs post and response to Hetfields comments. Well, after reading it I felt it necessary to add my comments.

Just like you can get Shortdrift to back you up I do can provide members who have seen the box fall without issue.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

For your information Max, Het didnt ask me to back him up nor would I have done so at his request. I saw what happened to that box when it fell and that is the truth even if you have elected to suggest otherwise.

You also failed to cover our (you and me) conversation regarding all the many possibilities that could account for a plastic material that was more prone to breakage or otherwise stated as less pliable. If you were simply agreeing with me or offering excuses then that was a mistake on your part.

I spent ten years in technical sales and support of equipment sold to the plastics industry for thermal and chemical homogenization of plastic materials in both batch and continuous extrusion and injection molding operations. I dont purport to be an expert in this area as I am a mechanical engineer, not a chemical engineer, but did gain a significant amount of information regarding the forming of plastic material and some, not all of the associated problems that can occur. Mold temperature a very common occurence at the beginning of a run can produce inferior product at both the start and end of a production run. This is a common problem that should result in discarding of the product and recycling the material if possible. Temperature of the incoming material is also a common difficulty. I could go on and list additional problems that I was exposed to and certainly not all the problems that can influence plastic production systems but that is not the point here.

Bottom line is there are a number of possibilities that could account for what Hetfield said and I SAW so please dont make it sound that my statement was made simply as support to a friend.

I will say that I have two of the smaller Caddys and they have held up quite well. I also commend you on a great idea that has solved a storage problem for many people. 

Now all you have to do is accept that sub-supplied material can be out of specification for many reasons and will reflect on your product line should the problem be temporary or isolated even if it does not again occur in the future.

Sincerely and Honestly, Ron


----------



## Maxedout (Sep 7, 2004)

Per Lundys request I did not reply to Hetfiledinns rebuttal, but will to yours and not respond again. Ill reply next in person to you both at the Hawg Fest. Or like I said stop by some time, you know where to find me, and we can educate each other. 

Why would I make excuses? Everyone knows MaxedOut is not Plano or Flambeau? Its their product that Hetfieldinn is disappointed in. In our five minute conversation you spoke of start up molding problems that could occur and I agreed. Is that an excuse? Its total speculation on our ends to determine the cause of the broken box. 

There are millions of these molded plastic boxes out there in the fishing community. What Hetfieldinn is saying in reality is do not buy plastic boxes as they can break. I have to step back from this for a second and look at how ridiculous this sounds. 

In response to: Now all you have to do is accept that sub-supplied material can be out of specification for many reasons and will reflect on your product line should the problem be temporary or isolated even if it does not again occur in the future


First, I did contact Flambeau on the broken box problem (previous post) in an effort to find the cause of the problem. I did accept this responsibility. 

Second, Shouldnt this statement be directed to Hetfieldinn? Hetfiledinn had product that broke and wanted to switch them out for the regular Spoon Caddys, I did that for him. I refunded him 100% of his purchase and made good on 100% of his requests. 

Why then such continuous (multiple posts) negative, damaging comments towards a product that has filled such a niche for all of us fishermen/women? From your postings I see you have been fishing with him weekly. Could you reiterate what you said above to him? 

My replies are from an honest owner trying to protect his product and honor, its that simple. I would like to THANK all of you who have purchased the Spoon Caddy in the past few years; your patronage is greatly appreciated.

Sincerely, 

Max


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Max. I have 3 of the Mega boxes and I am pleased with them 100%. I asked if I should trade them for the regular caddys but decided I will keep these and be happy. I have one filled with larger (4" spoons) and after reading all these post decided to try something. 
I have a 4-drawer file in my office and took a filled box and pushed it off the top of the cabinet on to a hard wood floor. not once but 3 times. Nothing happened after 3 trys. In fact the spoons even stayed intact. So as to why the boxes failed for others I have no idea, all I can say is these took 3 good falls onto a hardwood floor and are fine. I have and will purchase more of the boxes. In fact while we are at the hawg fest, ( if time permits, with all our dutys) I hope to slip out and purchase a few more. Maybe if your at the fest I can hook with you and get them there. Thanks for your replys and your standing behind your product. One of the reasons I originally purchased the spoon caddys was on the suggestion I got from Kim. 
While in Canada in May one of my Canadian friends saw the boxes and ask about them. He loved the idea of keeping them in a box that you could pull one out with out tangling 5 others. Looks like I'll be taking a few to Canada with me next time I go. Again thanks. You have another loyal customer here.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Maxedout said:


> What Hetfieldinn is saying in reality is do not buy plastic boxes as they can break. I have to step back from this for a second and look at how ridiculous this sounds.



That does sound ridiculous. I own hundreds of plastic tackle storage boxes. Some, if not most of them are twenty plus years old. A good number of them have been fishing from California to Florida to Quebeq. I've only ever had three boxes fail.

Correct, you are not Flambeau or Plano, but you instantly become their endorser/distributor/representative when you stick your foam spoon pad in one of their boxes and sell it as your creation/product. Do you not?

Although my personal experience with the Mega Caddy was not a good one, I find the Spoon Caddy to be a great asset for the Great Lakes spoon fishermen. Just so you know, I have purchased two more Caddies since we swapped out my Mega Caddies. I have also showed the Caddies to fisherfriends that have since purchased multiple Caddies. As I've stated before, I think the Spoon Caddy is a great product. But, the Mega has left a bad taste in my mouth. Being that the two boxes are made by different manufacturers tells me something.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Maybe I'm harder on boxes than most pepole are but I break about 5-6 boxes every year. Latches are most common but I've had boxes explode, holes blown out and lids that warp from being stuffed to full. I've also got plastic boxes that are like Hetfields that are years old and I've had no problems with them, go figure. I haven't used any spoon caddy's yet because I just have too many spoons. Still use the old fashioned way of picking up one , shaking the 5-10 that come with it and using the one that falls off. Some of my spoons are so hopelessly tangled that I may never use them again!   

I don't know how many boxes I have but I just figure it's part of the game.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

freyedknot---

hook-um pads are cool if used with the bag too---the guy who makes em is a cleveland guy and a good walleye fisherman too

http://www.hook-um.com/

the pics of them on his site were taken on my boat---i have a hardtop so there isnt a prob with getting them wet

be safe
mike


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

maxedout,all products have defects.your customer service is priceless. the next time im at rodmakers,iwill be buying 1


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

ledslinger ,i have a hook um pad on my boat too.don't know about the bags you speak of though??? my boat stays outside under a cover ,so humidity and dampness play a role on the lures left in the pad.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

freyedknot said:


> ledslinger ,i have a hook um pad on my boat too.don't know about the bags you speak of though??? my boat stays outside under a cover ,so humidity and dampness play a role on the lures left in the pad.


heres the page for the bags
http://www.hook-um.com/products.html

ive only trolled once this season---id better check mine---my boat stays in the water and it gets plenty of humidity---if i have a problem ill post it---pm me for the guys phone# if youre interested

be safe
mike


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

my pad is mounted and only used for the day. then they go back in their place ,thanx


----------

